# what kind of snake is this?



## seabass810 (Apr 2, 2010)

_







_
i found it at Museum at Van Hoosen Farm in Rochester Hills


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Looks like an Eastern Milk Snake to me.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_12201-61211--,00.html


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm guessing Northern Water Snake


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Northern water snake. What was your 1st clue?:lol:


----------



## djd (Feb 21, 2008)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> I'm guessing Northern Water Snake


Not guessing


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I thought about water snake too (for obvious reasons ). But the markings in his pic look a lot more like a Milk Snake than the picture of the Water snake on the DNR site.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

its a northern water. Nerodia sipedon sipedon


----------

